# mudder x



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone watched the mudder x build up on destination Polaris? Man what a beast! I've been a fan of them since they came out. First one I saw was a demo model with 31in outlaws stock. After watching the show install a custom 4inch highlifter lift, hmf swamp seris and other goods I might be switching to the dark side lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So far the only downside I've found, is how much harder/expensive it is to get the clutching right than it does for the brute.


----------

